# Advanced Ranges (Burton)



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone take their CPL there? 

Found some forums from another site, sounds like they do a good job with plenty of time on the range. Bring your own gun/ammo, and the class runs 8am to 4pm. $150.

Anyone have any feedback on them they could offer me?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I would log on over on http://www.migunowners.org/ and ask this. Good bunch of guys on there.

M-S.com member Tallbear (Mike) is an admin over there and is a good guy. Maybe shoot him a pm about this on here or there.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

$150 seems steep. Seems alot of classes out there are offered around $100. I have talked to alot of people who have done business at Advanced, I but haven't talked to anyone who has taken there CPL class there. Good luck!


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Timber, did you get my message regarding the instructor that holds classes at Gander Mtn? Range time is done at Williams, class at the Gander Lodge in Flint. For details, his name is Bob and you can call him at 810 240 9455.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes I did, thank you!
I already signed up for a Saturday class at Advanced. I will let you guys know how it goes. Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I took the defensive shooting class 1 at Advanced. The facility is nice- the instructor was great- I think his name was Jody. Good guy for sure. 

I did not like the owner that much... couple guys were trying to buy guns from the shop and he always seemed to be to busy to talk with them (it was a evening class and it seemed like he wanted out to go home). They bought Kimbers elsewhere... 

Let us know how the CPL class goes.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What gun are you going to be using Meg?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have a .22 Browning Buckmark Contour I will take the class with. Ammo is cheap 

After I take the class I will have several weeks to gun shop. I'm leaning heavily towards getting a Walther PPS 9mm though. I will most likely go down to a gun store like Firing Line in Westland to handle/shoot some guns side by side before I make a purchase. 

The debate over the .40 vs the 9mm has me leaning towards the 9mm. I know I'll shoot it more than a 40 cal, and I think the 9mm holds a couple more rounds than the 40??? Just been weighing out the pro's and con's. It can be a lot to sort through.. lots of information (both good and bad) on both - but as usual, most of it is just opinions, so it can get a little confusing.

Megan


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I wondered if you were going to use the Buckmark. Hey, it's a gun you're used to and that would never be a bad thing.

These guns have been highly praised, 9mm or .40

http://www.the-m-factor.com/home.html


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Kirk Richardson owns Advanced. He works for Grand Blanc Township DPW. He has a real nice facility. They have an air rifle range & bow 3d flip up range. he was working on a simulating area where police could simulate traffic stops gone bad. 
I don't know who is doing the CPL class--maybe Bob Brooks---or how well they teach the class. but you will like the high tech gun range for sure.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> I wondered if you were going to use the Buckmark. Hey, it's a gun you're used to and that would never be a bad thing.


Yep. I've had it for around 4 years now. It's fun to shoot. I shot just shy of 100 rounds through it last night. Amazing how fast you can burn up ammo in that thing. Since the kids came along I rarely shoot it anymore though. I'm not as good with it as I used to be :help: But it didn't take too long to get back in the groove.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Advanced has guns you can rent. Take a look at their rental guns while you are there.
How do you plan to carry? Are you going to carry in a holster or in you purse. If you decide you are going to carry in a holster, weight is a huge factor.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Shooting a few before you buy is a good idea. Walthers are great little guns though. I've shot lots of them and never had any problems, they always seem to point and balance well in hand too.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

A GOOD holster/belt is a must (imo)for concealed carry,and will help alot with the weight of the pistol.Also,purse carry is NOT a good option (again imo)for a few reasons.1:If you are like my wife (and most women I know)finding anything quickly in their purse is a problem :lol: 2urse's get "snatched" often and would probley be the first thing a B/G will take from you.Keep it in a good holster,on your person and you will be much better off


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

SNAREMAN said:


> A GOOD holster/belt is a must (imo)for concealed carry,and will help alot with the weight of the pistol.Also,purse carry is NOT a good option (again imo)for a few reasons.1:If you are like my wife (and most women I know)finding anything quickly in their purse is a problem :lol: 2urse's get "snatched" often and would probley be the first thing a B/G will take from you.Keep it in a good holster,on your person and you will be much better off


 
Well stated. My wife carries in a fanny pack and that seems to work well for her. The last thing she wants to do is wear a holster after wearing a gun belt all day at work.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well I took my class today at Advanced and it was very enjoyable. I would recommend to anyone weather they have been shooting for years or beginners. The instructor made it fun, and pretty "painless". The range time. (3 hours) was great. I will most likely be enrolling in their self defense shooting classes in April. Its addicting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

who ran the class? Were you able to try other handguns from their rentals?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

The instructor was Wayne McIntyre, and they didn't have the gun that I wanted to shoot (Springfield XD9 Sub-compact), but they had several others. I didn't rent any though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Darn you got to shoot a gun today and all I did was drive up north, check and set beaver traps, then drive back home  Of course, if you're not gettting wet, you're not trapping  It was a beautiful day to be outside though.


----------



## andrew09 (Dec 30, 2008)

How much does it cost to rent a gun? There are a few I would like to try.


----------

